# What temperature to cook sous vide lobster and for how long?



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys...

I just cooked a few lobsters as "The catch of the day" but I wanted to poach them in butter and cook them sous vide. I tried with 60C / 140 F for 17 minutes and the result was good, some crunchiness but the tip of the tail and the part where the tail meets the head was a bit mushy. 90% of the lobster was fine but those parts were overcooked and sous vide overcooking means a funny texture. The tails were 10 OZ each and I vacuum packed them with an ounce of butter and a little bit of salt.

I served it with some Beurre blanc sauce from an Isi siphon and people liked it a lot, but I still think that I can do better with the texture of that 10% of the lobster.

The flesh was juicy, and had a bit of crunch but for sure there must be some way to improve it. All the comments were good from the 12 customers that ordered it, and just one of them told me the little "but" about the texture of the tip. It was good but for sure can be improved.

All your feedback is welcome.

Best regards





  








Langosta Talento II-3-1.jpg




__
luis j


__
Feb 11, 2014


__
cooking-lobster












  








Langosta Talento II-7-2.jpg




__
luis j


__
Feb 11, 2014












  








Langosta Talento II-18-3.jpg




__
luis j


__
Feb 11, 2014












  








Langosta Talento II-19-4.jpg




__
luis j


__
Feb 11, 2014


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Love the plating, the colors are really inviting. I assume the tail was an empty shell for presentation factor?

I have never seen the meat sliced like that, I am sure the patrons appreciated it. Hopefully it didn't cool down too fast, do you warm your plates?

Sorry I don't have any info on the sous vide question, just wanted to comment on the nice presentation.


----------



## dmminion (Oct 10, 2014)

Also, you can boil the lobster for 30s and then submerge in ice water then cook the different parts in sous vide at their own temperatures.
Found a bit on the subject
http://stefangourmet.com/2012/04/15/lobster-sous-vide-temperature-experiment/

And a good reddit about different parts, temps ect.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FAskCulinary%252Fcomments%252F1wdit2%252F


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I sometimes blanch to loosen the meat from the shell then process the parts as desired.  Raw lobster is not the easiest thing to work with.  Otherwise I just steam them whole in a large pot.  Hmmm . . . they are $5.99/lb again this week - maybe tomorrow I'm roasting duck tonight.


----------

